
Desktop Twitter-lite application - natejackdev
https://jackhanford.com/chirp
======
bsg75
Its too bad [https://www.mowglii.com/itsy/](https://www.mowglii.com/itsy/)
stopped being developed (for understandable reasons). That was lite, vs a
browser in a frame.

